# Power Supply Fan Rattle/Clicking



## DUFFLover (May 19, 2005)

I have an Antec TrueBlue 480W power supply and the rear fan makes an occasional clicking noise. I isolated the sound to that component when I noticed the sound stopped when I (only very quickly) jarred the fan to a stop.

I quickly unscrewed and rescrewed the back plate (which also held the fan block) to see if there was any loosening but that hasn't helped, which means the sound is coming from the actual motor/rotating bit. When (with power off) I spin the fan there is no clicking noise. I have tried to control the fan speed but Gigabyte EasyTune has no effect on it.

I am not keen on opening up the whole PSU either. What can I do?
I can take off the rear grill again and try some oil in it - or is that just stupid?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no it's a good idea but remember power supplies hold their charge after being switched off and can be very dangerous
if the oil does not work replace the fan


----------



## DUFFLover (May 19, 2005)

I don't think the oil has done anything. Just to add some more information, whenever it does make the clicking sound, it resembles hard-disk click.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check that a wire is not touching a fan blade gives the same sound


----------



## fredchang (Jul 7, 2005)

Too bad we can't compare audio clips, because your problem sounds the same as mine. Mine's very noisy, but also very intermmttent. I havent experienced it for a couple months, as it seems more prone to happen to mine in colder temperatures. Family member told me that it's probably a defective/low quality PS fan. He offered to replace it with a new one if the problem persists.


----------



## DUFFLover (May 19, 2005)

I haven't paid too much attention to the enviroment conditions but mine is intermittent as well, although usually when it starts, it never stops until the fan stops, like when the computer goes off...


----------

